

Retriever: a new bootstrap theme  - dsowers
http://retriever-bootstrap.herokuapp.com/

======
davesmylie
Nice.

I'm just starting a new project (in about 30 minutes) and i'll be running with
this theme as the initial template =)

~~~
dsowers
Sweet. Glad I can help!

------
mc
I like it. Today, I saw copy.com's landing page and really enjoyed that too.
Bootstrap without being bootstrap.

~~~
dsowers
Thanks!

------
grest
I like the menu, it's a good change from the standard bootstrap sites that are
everywhere now.

------
clicks
Anyone else put off by the poor font rastering? (
<http://i.imgur.com/4Jcc56U.png> \- notice the 'e', 'o', and 'a').

What should be done here? Use google web fonts? Just use different fonts that
don't have this issue? I'd love to hear more thoughts on this issue from font
experts.

~~~
krat0sprakhar
Are you on Chrome by any chance? I've always had this problem with Chrome;
Firefox does much better. Does anyone know how I can improve the font
rastering on Chrome? (Windows 7) - <http://i.imgur.com/hh3vqFk.jpg>

~~~
spectrum
How do you get such smooth fonts on Firefox in Windows 7? This is what I see
on FF/Win7: <http://i.imgur.com/KEFZSti.png>

